# Last Week



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice truck wesport. How much snow did you end up with?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks. We got just over 3". We had some good drifting though, so anywhere there was a windbreak there were drifts like this one. (this pic is from the week before, but I see that drift everytime I am there after a wind)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Of course you had your PlowSite shirt on while working!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

grandview;521090 said:


> Of course you had your PlowSite shirt on while working!


I actually have it on right now


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

how did you get such a clean scrape on that driveway? Do you have a backdrag edge?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, that is a nice scrape on that driveway. Good work.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

its a blizzard thats howwesport


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice stacking and good pic's


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah Mulcahy is right... Its a Blizzard 810. No special back drag edge. One path wide, right on the edge on each side, and the sidewalks, were done with a toro blower, you can kind of see the upside down U that goes from one sidewalk, up the edge, accross in front of the garage, and back down to the other sidewalk.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck and plow. Keep them coming


----------

